# wife's project



## midlifekrisiz

this is a kit that the wife won at the model train show we went to.
so I guess it goes in here
the model is 22" long when complete and comes with instructions to build a passenger car as well.




















she's making good progress


----------



## Ren

Nice touch with Rrrrroll up the Rrriimmmm.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool, who gets to build it?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Cool, who gets to build it?


well the title says it all i think


----------



## Carl

That is truly a great piece of work. She has more patience than I would have for such an undertaking. My hat is off to her talents.


----------



## sjm9911

Agreed, I would not have the patience for that build either. Looks real nice. Perfectly straight too! If I had one it would still be a pile of sticks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

midlifekrisiz said:


> well the title says it all i think


My wife has lots of projects that I somehow get to do the work on, so I'm afraid the title wasn't nearly sufficient for me.  :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

What is the red and gray disk like thing on the cover of the box?
Is that for bending wood?

Will it be painted?


----------



## Hellgate

big ed said:


> What is the red and gray disk like thing on the cover of the box?
> Is that for bending wood?
> 
> Will it be painted?


I think it says Microbeam Cutter


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Right on!! It's like one of those Guillows kits in train form!


----------



## midlifekrisiz

big ed said:


> What is the red and gray disk like thing on the cover of the box?
> Is that for bending wood?
> 
> Will it be painted?


it's jsut a cutter that allows you to cut straight and angles without screwing up :thumbsup:

no she is going to leave it just the raw wood.


----------



## Big Ed

Does it come with the wheels or do you have to make them up also?

She going to make a whole 20 car passenger train? :thumbsup:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

big ed said:


> Does it come with the wheels or do you have to make them up also?
> 
> She going to make a whole 20 cars passenger train? :thumbsup:


no you have to make the wheels as well as the rest of it (doesn't roll )
lol I asked if she could make 2 passenger cars and we will see if we can find the instructions for a caboose .....if i asked for 20 cars I think my life would end lol


----------



## tjcruiser

That's smokin' hot!!!


----------



## Maverickhwe

looking great, and did you win a chance to play again from timmys?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Maverickhwe said:


> looking great, and did you win a chance to play again from timmys?


no  this time she won a coffee not a chance to play again.


----------



## sstlaure

Gawd I love TH coffee - what do you Canadians put in that stuff, Crack?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

boiler is now on the frame ...pics up tonight.


----------



## sjm9911

Its night here, oh well ill have to wait for the am then.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

here you go 

boiler finished and ready to install










being installed










installed :thumbsup:


----------



## sjm9911

Looking good, man those instructions look Involved. Great progress. I don't know why(maybe because I could never build it) but I love this thing, thanks.


----------



## Carl

Your wife did that.....very impressive. Take out for dinner


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good. :thumbsup:

Do you think you would be in the dog house if you accidently dropped it?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

big ed said:


> Looking good. :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you think you would be in the dog house if you accidently dropped it?


ohhhhh ya totally


----------



## joed2323

wow, you have yourself a good woman their:thumbsup: dont let her go

If i could only get my wifey to run trains around my layout id be happy with the baby steps:laugh:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

here is what is involved in creating each of the 4 big drive wheels....each piece is part of one wheel.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

here is the progress on the matchstick gold rush unit so far...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's a lot of matchsticks!


----------



## tjcruiser

That's wonderful 3D "sculpting"! Nice work from the wife!


----------



## Carl

Wow.....great job.....Smokey the Bear would be proud of your use of matchsticks.


----------



## sjm9911

She's a beauty, looks almost done! A lot of detail work in that, I admire the patience and skill needed to take on that project. Tell the wife great job!


----------



## midlifekrisiz

sjm9911 said:


> She's a beauty, looks almost done! A lot of detail work in that, I admire the patience and skill needed to take on that project. Tell the wife great job!


I will make sure to tell her but it is no where near being finnished just yet.


----------



## midlifekrisiz




----------



## sjm9911

One word, awesome!


----------



## Model Train Structures

Outstanding and you have the patience of Job!

D.A.


----------



## golfermd

Wow! Such imagination. Impressed... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

